# streaming internet radio to tivo



## lazyron (Feb 27, 2009)

is there a way to stream internet radio to the tivo?

last.fm seems to be missing from apps.tv.

i can't get shoutcast to work in galleon.

and i've tried setting up m3u and pls files for the various audo/music applications in galleon as well and haven't had any luck.

any new stand-alone apps out there that can do this? any tips on galleon config? (i'm on 2.5.3)

thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

m3u and pls files work for me with pyTivo. They probably would work with TiVo Desktop, too.

There's also the Live 365 HME app (one of the standard apps in Music, Photos & Showcases). And of course Rhapsody, if you want to pay, or already have a subscription.


----------



## lazyron (Feb 27, 2009)

live365 doesn't pick up the channels i'm looking for, plus the bitrate is pretty low. and i can't use tivo desktop because i use linux at home and haven't had any luck running it under wine. 

/complaincomplain

i'll definitely check out pytivo tho.

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lazyron (Feb 27, 2009)

somafm is back in the living room 

thanks for the pytivo!


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

For anybody else that is reading, I have gotten TiVo Desktop to play internet versions of radio stations. I'm not sure why I didn't think of this before. Thanks, wmcbrine. I think TiVo ought to be more heavily promoting this TD feature, which allows you to play out-of-town or weak-signal radio stations through your TiVo. And while I'm at it, let me plug my two favorite radio stations that I am now listening to this way: WXPN in Philadelphia and WWOZ in New Orleans.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmm... I didn't even know that was a feature of pytivo...


----------



## bluehz (Dec 20, 2008)

FWIW - I have been going round and round trying toget tivo hd to play internet streams. Many times streams would start and play a few seconds then die. After that nothing would play without rebooting tivo. Tried Galleon and Tivo Desktop (Mac) and both exhibited same issues. Then I tried wmcbrine's pyTivo and BOOM.. every stream I throw at it plays beautifully! Thanks wmcbrine!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You're welcome, but honestly, I don't see why it would be any different. The TiVo does most of the work. And I can tell you for sure that the TiVo _can_ still get into a non-playing mode with pyTivo.


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

This thread might be of help:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5135124#post5135124

/Don


----------



## beagledave (Mar 6, 2003)

bluehz said:


> FWIW - I have been going round and round trying toget tivo hd to play internet streams. Many times streams would start and play a few seconds then die. After that nothing would play without rebooting tivo. Tried Galleon and Tivo Desktop (Mac) and both exhibited same issues. Then I tried wmcbrine's pyTivo and BOOM.. every stream I throw at it plays beautifully! Thanks wmcbrine!


Same exact experience here. TiVo Desktop fails to work very well for me at all.

Galleon plays my iTunes mp3s quite well, but the Music App only streams internet radio stations for a few seconds before crapping out. pyTivo works great with any mp3 stream. If it only handled iTunes playlists


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

jayfest said:


> For anybody else that is reading, I have gotten TiVo Desktop to play internet versions of radio stations. I'm not sure why I didn't think of this before. Thanks, wmcbrine. I think TiVo ought to be more heavily promoting this TD feature, which allows you to play out-of-town or weak-signal radio stations through your TiVo. And while I'm at it, let me plug my two favorite radio stations that I am now listening to this way: WXPN in Philadelphia and WWOZ in New Orleans.


Jayfest - this is exactly what i want to do - stream WXPN live from the internet. How did you do it?


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

This method is becoming out of date, with many stations using customized, more sophisticated players. You need to find a *.pls *file or a *.m3u* file for your station.

WXPN still has them at http://xpn.org/music-artist/xpn-stream, but you've got to scroll down the page a bit. Download the file(s - WXPN has multiple streams) to your computer and you can rename it to make it more identifiable. I put the several stations I've gotten into a separate directory. Then add it to TiVo Desktop. Then on your DVR under Music, you should see "Music files on [your computer's name]". It should be in there.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jayfest said:


> This method is becoming out of date, with many stations using customized, more sophisticated players.


It's the same thing that's happened to HME/VLC -- everybody going to Flash players, so you can't get at the stream.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> It's the same thing that's happened to HME/VLC -- everybody going to Flash players, so you can't get at the stream.


I've actually seen a lot of sites are bowing to the iOS no-flash/h.264 video requirements: if you lie to them about your user agent to convince them you're an Apple device you get a tag in the html that has a url you could feed to hme/vlc. Chrome has a user-agent switcher built-in to the developer tools, and Firefox has an add-on, and I believe desktop Safari also has built-in support to spoof an ios user-agent. Roku developers use this trick all the time to get content intended solely for web browsers to the Roku box.

Of course, in many cases, those urls will expire shortly after the page has been downloaded by the client, or will require other wacky authentication mechanisms, so they're not as useful for hme/vlc; but sometimes they're simple and unchanging between sessions.


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

Jayfest - It worked. I can stream XPN over Tivo. Thanks.


----------

